# Pen Boxes



## paleydp (Apr 9, 2004)

How important are boxes to pen sales? And what are your favorite boxes (please reply with your favorites).


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about boxes.  For the most part I do not feel thay are of any use in the sale of a normal pen.  That would be one of my run-of-the-mill pens - nice, but not my super-dooper ones.

On the other hand I am convinced that a fantastic box is an essential part of marketing my best pens!  The boxes I've decided I like are the ones made by Bruce Birling, like the one shown here.

Scott.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br /> 51.29&nbsp;KB


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 10, 2004)

I used to do as Scott suggested, but I gave up trying to anticipate what people want. I have had folks who wanted a $20 box for a $20 pen, and those who have thrown the same $20 box in the nearest trash can before sticking the $100 fountain pen in their pocket. 

My solution is to give one of the flannel sleeves with every pen, regardless of price. If they want something better, they will have to pay for it.


----------



## Rick Prevett (Apr 20, 2004)

Russ, what's your best source for those flannel sleeves?  The only inexpensive thing I've found were some plastic sleeves that don't interest me.  I think some sort of case adds just a touch of the personal to the sale.

thanks for your help,

rick


----------



## tipusnr (May 16, 2004)

I purchase the cloth sleeves from Woodcraft, who carries them in three colors, and people seem to really appreciate them as most of my pen recipients are individuals who use their pens rather than collect them.  The cloth sleeves are easier kept in purses and valet boxes.


----------



## debturnswood (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Rick, Ryan at woodturningz.com offer sleeves (6 for something like .89) in navy blue, maroon, black and grey. Be sure and tell him Deb sent you!


----------



## jrc (Jul 8, 2004)

I got sheets of six sleeves from Ryan and think there perfict for the small pens. The others I use to buy if handled much the stiching would start to loosen.  I've used about a hundred and every seemes to like them.  Orders for giveaways I use a triangle tube and put a slip with my info and the type of wood in it and a little piece of styofome to keep the pen from sliding in the tubes.  They can be passed aroung and looked at without taking them out of the tube to see what kind of wood there made of.


----------



## jbjwood2000 (Jul 9, 2004)

I started with leather sleeves and velvet bags from craft supply USA and found must people perfered the velvet bags. trying to get others for people to choose from.


----------



## jrc (Jul 9, 2004)

I use the velvet bags for the larger pens and I think it is important to have something for the pen to go into.   I had two sizes of them, the smaller one the gentleman's Jr would barely fit into. The other was a little larger and worked good for the larger pens but I can not remember where I got them.  Does anyone here know who has the larger velvet pouches?


----------



## NCTurner (Jul 9, 2004)

For a while, I had very good luck with handmade boxes, made by my brother.  He doesn't make them anymore, or I'd still use them.    I found the boxes definitely helped sale pens, and visa versa.  I completely sold out of these at each show I did.  However, last year I had some boxes I got from CSU, and didn't have nearly as good results with them, even though they were fancier.  I always give them a velvet sleeve with a pen, but if they want a box, I give them a discount on the box if they buy a pen.  For the upper end pens, I give them a box for free (but I still have to calculate the cost of the box into my costs.)


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 9, 2004)

Greg,

I'd be interested in seeing a photo of the boxes your brother made, if you can find one.  I may have to resort to marketing my pens and the idea of a handmade box to go with the pen sounds like class to me.


----------



## NCTurner (Jul 9, 2004)

Bill,

I don't have any pictures, and I think I'm completely sold out of his boxes, too.  Ryan at Woodturningz sold them for a while until my brother stopped making them. However, I'll try to describe it, pretty simple actually.  Two pieces of wood, each routed down the middle (different sizes for different size pens.)  Each end had a small square/rectangle, with a wooden pin to act as a hinge.  The wooden pin was pressed through the rectangular piece and into a hole in the top size of the box.  He would also inlay or embed some exotics as well.  People seemed to love the fact they were all hand made, and all wooden (including the hinge.)  Hopefully this doesn't confuse you too much! If you still don't understand, I'll look deeper for some type of picture.


----------



## jbjwood2000 (Jul 9, 2004)

Jim, last velvet bag i got a Craft Supply USA. i did a robusto pen that fit in it fine. My try looking there.


----------



## pecartus (Jul 10, 2004)

Normally when I sell a pen, I put the pen into a velvet (imitation) sleeve, but on-the-other-hand when I give pens to customers who buy my flatwork (heard that term the other day) such as a GF clock, game table, etc. I put the pen in a wood pen box that matches the wood they ordered for their woodworking piece. The pen is made from the same wood as well. I don't sell all that many pens but have used the pens as thank you gifts, it keeps customers coming back and has led to some pensmithing (There I go again making up a new word) leads from their freinds. []


----------



## Rick Prevett (Jul 12, 2004)

Well thanks everybody for all the info.  Almost three months later, and we're still talking about sleeves and pen boxes.

I did eventually find some nice cloth sleeves from Berea which I ordered along with a bunch of kits.  These were .40 each.

But let's keep those ideas comin.

rick


----------



## pecartus (Jul 12, 2004)

Greg,

Did you found those pictures of the pen boxes your brother made, I would like to see one if you don't mind?


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 6, 2005)

I think boxes are a very important part of marketing my pens. Most customers will tell me they don't need the box if they are not going to use it. I really liked the boxes I use to git from Champion but seems the have gone out of the box business.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 6, 2005)

Eureka !! Mystery solved!

I know the boxes NCTurner is talking about.  I actually have one of them, which I got from Woodturningz about a year ago.  I remember Ryan trying to explain to me over the phone what the boxes looked like.  Needless to say, at the end of his explanation I had the impression that the boxes were made in China by Confucius Pen Box Co. I ordered a couple so I could see what he was talking about.  

The design is very attractive.  Down side is that the better and more expensive pens do not fit in the box, and it is too expensive for cheaper pens. 

ADDED:  

Overall size: 1-7/16" x 1-1/4" x 6-5/8"

Pen cavity:  6-1/4" x 5/8"   



<br />



<br />


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 7, 2005)

Kind of a nice looken box. the photo makes it look like it would take any type of pen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

When I approached my first retail customer I made my own boxes because she had mentioned she liked darker woods and at the time I could'nt find a decently finished box.
I made some for sets and singles




<br />




I also ordered some from another supplier.
She wanted mine .
I explained that mine taketime to make and I was not in the box business I wanted to make pens.
She still will only take the boxes that I make.
I find the finishes on the offshore one terible


----------



## Gary (Jan 7, 2005)

Eaglesc...those are nice. What type of hinges are you using?


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice boxes, Eagle!  Like you say, making a really nice box takes time.  Just look at the prices pen dealers charge for wood boxes. Not cheap!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 7, 2005)

Fred I never got around to getting those boxes Ryan had, he had allot of different wood combos that were interesting.

Eagle, those are really nice boxes and I can imagine they do take time. Don't blame you, I would rather make pens too.

Personally, I would rather have a pen case, than a box. it gets used more, and that's what I push on a customer if they want something other than a velvet bag. 

The 3.00 leather cases frim BB, you can't go wrong on a pen under 50.00 Anthony


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 7, 2005)

I give a velvet sleeve for my cheaper pens, a $2 pen box for the mid priced and am going to start giving a leather pouch from Bill with my larger and more expensive pens.  People seem to be extra pleased if they get their pen in a case...especially if they aren't expecting the case.  I also put an label with my name and the name of the wood in the case.  Will eventually try to do a small card that gives more info on the wood.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 7, 2005)

That sounds about right, Kirk. The sleeves are nice.  The suppliers don't have any cheaper cardboard boxes, which would be nice if the pen is to be used as a gift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Eaglesc...those are nice. What type of hinges are you using?


THey are small abrrel hinges which require the back side of the box to be beveled at 45Âº The hinges are widley avalailable,I got those at woodcraft but PSI sells them along with Rocklear


----------

